# Wie am besten mixxen?



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2012)

Hey Com,

ich hab da mal ne Frage  

Ich begeistere mich sehr für Techno,House usw. und wollte nun auch beginnen mal selber solche Sachen  zu remixxen . Hat irgendwer von euch Erfahrungen in dem Bereich und kann mir da weiterhelfen. Welche Programm würden sich empfehlen (am Anfang am besten *kostenlos*!) ?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten 

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Januar 2012)

yo,
also erstmal musst du unterscheiden; remixen, also neue lieder erstellen machst du mit programmen wie fruity loops, cubase, acid, ableton oder logic. davon gibt es teilweise kostenlose testversionen,die man sich auf den jeweiligen herstellerwebsites downloaden kann. 
oder willst du mixen, sprich so dj dies das, was man  mit anderen programmen, z.b. vdj, serato, torq oder traktor, macht?


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> yo,
> also erstmal musst du unterscheiden; remixen, also neue lieder erstellen machst du mit programmen wie fruity loops, cubase, acid, ableton oder logic. davon gibt es teilweise kostenlose testversionen,die man sich auf den jeweiligen herstellerwebsites downloaden kann.
> oder willst du mixen, sprich so dj dies das, was man  mit anderen programmen, z.b. vdj, serato, torq oder traktor, macht?



Ich denke eher an das mixxen


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Januar 2012)

gut, dein erster post sagt nämlich das komplette gegenteil aus  
dann zieh dir mal ne virtual dj home version (100% legal & kostenlos auf deren homepage zu downloaden) und fang an 
begriffe die du dir mithilfe von youtube ansehen solltest sind:
beatmatching, pattern (musikaufbau) und die grundfunktionen des virtuellen mischpultes in vdj.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (9. Januar 2012)

jap habs abgeändert 

Ok werde mir das mal laden und dann die gesagten Begriffe gogglen  Muss man sonst noch was wissen ? 

Danke schonmal für die Infos 

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Januar 2012)

uhm no, erstmal nicht. 
mit den zwei begriffen weißt du ja nun, wie man zwei lieder zusammenmischt und wann.


----------

